# Black Labs Matter   Just couldnt pass this UP



## Walker44 (Sep 7, 2015)

Could not pass this up


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 7, 2015)

Too soon...


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 8, 2015)

Haha well, they do!


----------



## dtala (Sep 8, 2015)

:d:d:d


----------



## redman2006 (Sep 18, 2015)

I laughed!


----------



## ghadarits (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm still laughing……


----------



## joshb311 (Sep 25, 2015)

Priceless!


----------



## caughtinarut (Sep 25, 2015)

What about the chocolate labs!!!


----------



## ScottA (Jan 26, 2016)

Now that's funny.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 13, 2016)

Priceless... times 2


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 14, 2016)

caughtinarut said:


> What about the chocolate labs!!!



Well, Yellow Labs think Chocolate Labs matter.


----------



## PappyHoel (Feb 14, 2016)

Delete this post before Al Sharpton shows up.


----------

